# Washington Post's neologisms



## UsualSuspect (Nov 17, 2010)

*Once again, The Washington Post has published the winning submissions
to its yearly neologism contest, in which readers are asked to supply
alternate meanings for common words.
The winners are:*
1. Coffee (n.), the person upon whom one coughs.
2. Flabbergasted (adj.), appalled over how much weight you have gained.
3. Abdicate (v.), to give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.
4. Esplanade (v.), to attempt an explanation while drunk.
5. Willy-nilly (adj.), impotent.
6. Negligent (adj.),a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the
door in your nightgown.
7. Lymph (v.), to walk with a lisp.
8. Gargoyle (n.), olive-flavoured mouthwash.
9. Flatulence (n.) emergency vehicle that picks you up after you are
run over by a steamroller.
10. Balderdash (n.), a rapidly receding hairline.
12. Rectitude (n.), the formal, dignified bearing adopted by
proctologists.
13. Pokemon , a Rastafarian proctologist.
14. Oyster (n.), a person who sprinkles his conversation with
Yiddishisms.
15. Frisbeetarianism (n.), (back by popular demand): The belief that,
when you die, your Soul flies up onto the roof and gets stuck there.
16. Circumvent (n.), an opening in the front of boxer shorts worn by
Jewish men

*The Washington Post's Style Invitational also asked readers to take
any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or
changing one letter, and supply a new definition.
Here are this year's winners:*
1. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops
bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows
little sign of breaking down in the near future.
2. Foreploy (v): Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose
of getting laid.
3. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the
subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.
4. Giraffiti : Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.
5. Sarchasm : The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the
person who doesn't get it.
6.. Inoculatte (v): To take coffee intravenously when you are running
late.
7. Hipatitis : Terminal coolness.
8. Osteopornosis : A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)
9. Karmageddon : It's like, when everybody is sending off all these
really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's
like, a serious bummer.
10. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day
consuming only things that are good for you.
11. Glibido (v): All talk and no action.
12. Dopeler effect : The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter
when they come at you rapidly.
13. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after
you've accidentally walked through a spider web.
14. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito that gets into
your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.
15. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a grub in
the fruit you're eating. And the pick of the literature:
16. Ignoranus : A person who's both stupid and an asshole
And don’t forget: Nincome Tax, the inherent price of idiocy. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

Επίσης εδώ. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

*2012 New Words by Washington Post*

Έχει ενδιαφέρον και μοιάζει με τις δικές μας Λεξιπλασίες. Ίσως θα μπορούσαν και κάποιοι Λεξιλόγοι μεμονωμένα ή συνεταιρικά να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτό τον διαγωνισμό με δικές τους προτάσεις! Πλάκα θα είχε, μια και έχουμε βγάλει απίστευτα πράγματα στα ελληνικά ήδη. 

Ξεχωρίζω το Glibido που ταιριάζει κιόλας με το νήμα του Θησέα για τα πολλά λόγια και τα λίγα έργα... :lol:
Και φυσικά το Sarchasm! :clap:

The Washington Post periodically runs a contest where they ask readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing of one letter, and supply a new definition. Here are some winners:



Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.



Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.



Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly.



Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.



Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.



Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.



Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.



Uno: What you insert, you know, while, you know, you are deciding what you will say next, you know.



Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.



Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)



Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is, like, sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.



Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.



Glibido: All talk and no action.



Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.



Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.


----------

